# cleaning a reef tank



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

my question is-how do you clean corrals and enenomys do i need to buy a few reefcleaning critters will they reely do the job?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes/No! What I mean by that is there are critters that do there fair share at keeping a reef clean. For the corals they shed there top layer every now and then. When you start yours and you see one of your corals closed up don't worry. What its doing is shedding its top layer, this can las from 1 day to weeks. But when it opens back up it will be a little bigger to. As for anemone you wont have to do anything they will be on there own program. Just to say you money, when putting corals/Anemone's together get them from the same region of the world as didn't corals like different temps(Ranging from 74-90%) and *Do Not Let Them Touch * as they will sting each other. Another reason you want to get them from the same region is Corals/Anemone's can have chemical wars with each other till one die's and you will not be able to see this until its to late. If you need anyfurther information just let me know.


----------

